# The "Bill" Electric Plant



## Rustkolector (Oct 23, 2009)

I have recently finished the Jerry Howell designed 1906 "Bill" engine. It is a great running little engine. To make it a little more fun for me to play with, I configured it as a belt driven electric plant using the PM Research DYN-1 dynamo. The engine runs very well on propane now, and at 1400 RPM, it pulls the dynamo nicely with a regulated 6.5v output. The bulbs can be switched on and off to vary the load. The evaporative cooling system works well, and will hold the engine at about 165F. It does consume some water once it gets up to temperature just like it's supposed to do. The propane fuel system uses a Weber "Go Anywhere" portable gas grill regulator, and the standard demand regulator. Starting is very easy on propane. It wasn't easy a while back, but it is now. The second photo shows the electric plant under lighting load. 
Jeff


----------



## vlmarshall (Oct 23, 2009)

That's a very nice-looking setup, thanks for sharing it! :bow:


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 23, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks you.
That's the 3rd time today I've seen that type of generator.
I'll be using that someday.


----------



## cobra428 (Oct 23, 2009)

Very Very Nice Rusty

Tony


----------



## Rustkolector (Oct 23, 2009)

I haven't tried making or posting any movies yet. I'll give it a try sometime soon. Does it require a digital movie camera, or is a still digital camera in movie mode ok?
Jeff


----------



## Jadecy (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks like an excellent candidate for engine of the month! What do you think guys?

 ;D


----------



## black85vette (Oct 23, 2009)

Great job and nice ideas for the set up.  Thm:


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 24, 2009)

That's a pretty engine! The little generator matches it nicely too.

A digital still camera will work fine for movies, Jeff. You may have to put it in macro mode for it to focus if you want to get close enough to see the engine well. That's how mine works, at least. 
When you get the movie made you can up load it to You Tube and then imbed it here and it will show up and play in the forum. I'll bet we'd all like to see it run!

Dean


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 25, 2009)

Jeff, that's a really nice display Thm:

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Kermit (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful. I like the matching color scheme.

I do hope mine will come out looking as professional as everyone elses models do. I've got stage fright from the high standards everyones effort represents.

Was the dynamo from a kit or just from plans?



Kermit


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 25, 2009)

> Was the dynamo from a kit or just from plans?



He mentioned it was the (click link) :

PM Research DYN-1 dynamo

It's also available in machined form

Machined Dynamo Kit - DYN-1M

Mike


----------



## b.lindsey (Oct 25, 2009)

Great job Jeff !! Nicely finished and mounted with the pump,cooling tower, dynamo and lights too

Bill


----------



## Rustkolector (Oct 28, 2009)

I have made a video of the Bill Electric Plant. Hope it works here. If it doesn't work, you can go to You Tube and search for "The Bill Electric Plant".

Jeff

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSmjf4iP9Bs[/ame]


----------



## kustomkb (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice!!  ;D


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 28, 2009)

Ahhh. Thanks for the video. So nice to hear and see it run.
Thanks.


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 28, 2009)

It's really pretty, Jeff, and it runs just great! Thanks for the video.

Dean


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 29, 2009)

Excellent build Jeff. I too would second the nomination fro MOM. Do you get any slippage out of the belt when you apply a load?
gbritnell


----------



## Rustkolector (Oct 29, 2009)

George,
The belt is .031" thick x .25" wide rubberized fabric. It does not slip. It is the same belting that PM Research sells, but this one is an endless belt purchased to size. The light flicker is cyclic irregularity caused by the engine slowing down on each compression stroke. Need a much larger flywheel to minimize it. The engine slows about 125-150 RPM with the .75 amp load. The bulb brightness dims substantially with the loss of RPM at the generator. That's why I put a voltage regulator in the output. I get a constant 6.5v, but the flicker remains. 
Jeff


----------



## cfellows (Oct 29, 2009)

Very, very nice, Jeff. Excellent work.

I bought the plans for the Bill engine several years ago. Guess I'll have to pull them out and dust them off!

Chuck


----------



## Rolland (Nov 16, 2009)

Rustkolector
Where did you get the light fixtures? I am building a electric plant and need something similar to what you have used. So far no luck on the internet.
Mine will use an air motor to drive the generator.


----------



## Rustkolector (Nov 16, 2009)

Rolland,
I got the 6.3v bulbs and bases from Radio Shack. 
Jeff


----------



## Rolland (Nov 17, 2009)

Jeff
Thanks, I will check them out tomorrow.


----------



## NickG (Nov 19, 2009)

That is a beauty! Will have to check the vid out later, won't work on this comp. Always loved the design of that engine.

Nick


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Nov 19, 2009)

Man, oh man! That project just plain _reeks_ with awesomeness.

Definitely engine of the month material.


----------



## Maryak (Nov 19, 2009)

Jeff,
As George said, excellent build Jeff. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## NickG (Nov 19, 2009)

After seeing the video I think I am in love - with the engine! :bow:


----------



## ozsteamdemon (Nov 22, 2009)

Great engine , neat setup and a nice vid , well done .


----------



## Rustkolector (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments on the Bill Electric plant. I like engines that are doing something when they run. Unlike some of my engines, "doing something" was pretty easy to do with the "Bill". Your kind comments are the encouragement I need this winter for my current project. I hope to be able to share it sometime late next spring. It will be a long build not only because it is complicated, but also because I am so darn slow. The next one will be called "Bruce".  
Jeff


----------



## Toyman01 (Nov 23, 2009)

That is one beautiful engine. Thank you for sharing it with us. :bow:


----------

